# But I can't *read* Arabic



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I had this ad served up by TCF just now. I don't know if there's some setting that you could make to avoid this.

Not that I mind it - I don't - but probably the ads should be in a language (and alphabet) that I can read...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

"But I can't *read* Arabic"

Too bad, looks like it's causing you to miss out on a great deal.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

That's the whole point of the DISHworld app... it provides international programming. Was it rotating ad? Wonder if other countries/languages were represented. I know they also have a promo going on now where a subscription gets you a free or reduced Roku - possibly compelling even if you don't speak Arabic or Vietnamese but if you're interested in rugby or soccer, etc.

https://www.dishworld.com/sports


----------

